# need iternational td340 part number



## denny (Feb 7, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the part number for the hydraulic lift cylinders rebuild kit on a td340 dozer, ser no. 7401. Can find individual nos. but not the kit no.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's a helpful site just for that model. Lots of links should help. http://sites.google.com/site/t340crawler/home


----------

